# white droppings



## nazmuddoza (Oct 21, 2009)

Would you please explain me the reason behind white droppings? What is the name of this disease and what kind of medicine can be applied to make cure my pigeon from this? I am a beginner in keeping pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What do you mean? Is the dropping white with no other color?


----------

